# "Custom Tranny Cooler"



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just spent some time in the Laboratory 'customizing" my rad support to accept a fan powered trans cooler. I used a grill from a '71 GTO, and a large hole saw.......I think I'm loosin' it. Ericarty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nice detail....i would expect nothing less...:cheers, i found a place that sells the woven stainless i am going to make some domed screens for my lower headlight buckets for the CAI, i am thinking 1/4" openings so they look like headlights from a distance. I will put a black teflon mesh filter media behind them to dissuade any large bits from flying in. Now i just need to figure out how to stretch my air cleaner to fit the dual quads....:willy:, change one thing and you change 10.

McMaster-Carr


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Brian, Check out the air cleaners at Billet Specialties Very nice product ! Eric:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

lookin good!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A few more weeks......... :willy: arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

did'nt even think about them for the air Filter, thanks E, this one should do the trick the fluting will match the theme throughout the car, i will be making a new cover for the filter sides with ports for the Ram Air set-up

Billet Specialties - Oval Air Cleaner - Ribbed


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Gotta give the guys/gals at BILLET SPECIALTIES credit. I have purchased from them and talked to Dominic on the "Tech" line. They sell an excellent product and know thier "stuff". :cheers


----------

